# Slugs anyone?



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

This one reminds me of the brain bug!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWWWW! slugs scare me! lol


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

What the?! 0.0 THEY ARE SO HUGE AIMEE! >.<


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a cute one. My daughter wanted to keep it. lol. Are the pics still huge for everyone else? I made them smaller but they aren't changing.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

those r bully slugs


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> That's a cute one. My daughter wanted to keep it. lol. Are the pics still huge for everyone else? I made them smaller but they aren't changing.


no they're not huge over here  And yeah he was cute. i ran in the house to get Jasper's old fish bowl, so i can keep the big guy but someone squished him


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I was always to grossed out by the slime to mess with those as a kid other then poring salt on then.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bittersweetembrace- That sucks. I kinda wanted to keep it cause it was soo big but Bobby told me no. So I made Abby take it outside.

Blue Pit Bull Man-
Kinda mean to put salt on them. I never did that cause I figured it would really suck if some huge person came and pored acid on me. Of course I didn't like it when they ate all my strawberries but then I just covered them up with plastic bags before they got ripe.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i never thought about any of that. i was raised by people who showed me things like pouring salt on slugs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Those things are massive - kinda cool. Never actually seen one in person, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks. You mean you have never ever seen a slug before?


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

The first time i ever saw a slug was when my friend poured salt on it, and it was a sad experience  but they kreep me out really really really bad and the ones around here are only like a inch if that, omg if they were that big id never go outside, my family should have introduced me to bugs as a child.... they're pretty though.... i bet they're slime line is huge.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome shots, Aimee! Thanks for sharing! I'm glad you're raising Abby to not be afraid of bugs, lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Thanks. You mean you have never ever seen a slug before?


Nope, not in FL. I've seen large snails but no slugs. I think it's too hot/humid, where I am at least.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah i never thought about any of that. i was raised by people who showed me things like pouring salt on slugs.


same here.
even small slugs/snails are huge pests if you're trying to grow fruit or vegetables, so we always killed them.
and even now, as an adult, I go out of my way to keep my yard free of slugs, cause they always find their way into my herb garden.

lol and one that big would devour the whole thing overnight


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks! I try not to make her afraid of them since she naturally isn't and they won't hurt her. One of her grandma's made her afraid of spiders though. I've been working with her for a while not to scream when she sees them.lol

If I grow a garden up here I was going to put copper around it. They sell some flashing like stuff just to keep the snails/slugs away.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Nope, not in FL. I've seen large snails but no slugs. I think it's too hot/humid, where I am at least.


I like snails. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ryan always salts them every time he sees one. It's kinda sad


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I like snails. lol.


HaHa - I remember when I was little I liked playing with Rolly Pollies & bubbles, that was it for outside entertainment... Wasn't too hip on getting dirty though I loved making messes. I was busy with barbies & trying to make a water bed out of plastic grocery bags... Or getting into other things I shouldn't be touching, like grandmas perfume... For some reason I thought she'd like her perfumes filled with water better >.<


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. I remember playing with rolly pollies. My mom always hated it when I got into her photo albums and cut people out of pictures so I could glue them on paper.


----------

